# Anyone heard of Pearls Before Swine?



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

Has anyone heard of the comic strip Pearls Before Swine? It is a comic made of awesomeness that is definitely one of my favorites. The question is: Have you read it? If so, do you like it?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.unitedmedia.com/comics/pearls/archive/images/pearls2061131080624.gifhttp://i36.tinypic.com/20p3dl5.png

Check it out; it's a fine example of how utterly funny it it.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 11, 2008)

what the hell?
anyway, I am in love with that comic. I love how the people have free will but the writer's like a deity to them.
an all powerful deity so we don't end up in the wrong direction D:


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmm, I loved the entire thing that's going on in the strip this week with the writer has to kill someone off, and he starts by killing off himself, and then Rat. Awesomeness.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 11, 2008)

I always like when the Crocs try to get Zebra. FAIL.

XD


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 11, 2008)

I like one of them in which the Croc and Zebra go to a "mediation".

*Mediator*: Okay, before we start, Mr. Zebra, it seems you've brought something to the mediation.
*Zebra*: Yes, it's called "The Glory of Reptiles" for the crocs.
*Mediator*: What a nice way to start things off...Mr. Crocodile did you happen to bring anything?
*Croc*: Rope to choke Zeeba.
*Mediator*: This might be a good time to take a coffee break.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

Never heard of it til now...

I checked out a few, and some are quite funny. 

"Lemme guess. You're wondering how the porch light broke." XD


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 11, 2008)

epic fail for the crocs :3


----------



## Jetx (Jul 11, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> http://i36.tinypic.com/20p3dl5.png
> 
> Check it out; it's a fine example of how utterly funny it it.


... Your avatar?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 12, 2008)

How odd, wrong link.

And I finally got a collection of Pearls Before Swine comics today! :D

EDIT: Fixed link


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 13, 2008)

I loved today's Sunday strip. That's exactly the kind of sarcasm that goes on in our house.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, that one was awesome. My nespaper doesn't have the Pearls Before Swine Sunday strips, so I read them online.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 14, 2008)

The best moments are when he makes fun of the Family Circus. The two that come to mind are in the "panelwalking" arc, where the characters learn how to walk on top of the panels. Then the family circus characters try it, and of course, their panel is round... :0 

And then in the recent arc about killing off a character, Rat suggests killing off Jeffy (by holding him up in the air). Awesome. 

Also, are the Sunday strips any good? Because our paper has the weekday strips for Pearls, but not the Sunday strips.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 15, 2008)

Same with mine, Zeta. They're really good, actually. This Sunday's was awesome.

I think my favorite Pearls Before Swine when they mentioned Family Circus was when Rat left the strip to go to Family Circus because the author could draw food.

*Pig:* Where are you going?
*Rat*: I'm going to a place where the author is a good drawer.
*Jeffy*: Mommy! There's a rat in the fridge!


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 15, 2008)

I love this comic. It makes me laugh.


----------

